# Case ih 1460 combine setting help



## rjfinke (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking for help setting and adjusting case ih 1460. It was leaving 4 to 6 inches last year, so we tried raising the backend where it bolts to the axle but tried beans yesterday and it seems to be the same. So now looking for ideas. The rear tires are 18.4-16L that are 45" with 10psi and the drive tires are 67*34.00-30nhs that are 64" tall. The throat plate that the header goes on/against is tipped all the way out and we still have about 4" of cylinder to use so we can bury the header but still cannot get the front/knife down anymore (running a 1020 header). We thought about moving the throat cylinders back to the next pinhole that is back and up a couple of inches, but don't think it will help much and might not clear the cart to take the header on and off for transport. We do have some 30.5L-32 drive tires on the international 915 that we could swap around if it might help. Any ideas?


----------

